# East Scale Lodge - Wharfedale



## Obi Wan (Jan 2, 2010)

East Scale Lodge is an abandonned farm building situated high on the fells of Wharfedale, above Kettlewell in the Yorkshire Dales. It appears to be relatively old in parts, with evidence of renovations over the passage of time. An interesting, and isolated place that appears to be completely abandonned and forgotten, now simply standing alone atop a hill and braving the elments in solitude. I have attempted to discover it's history and origins but there seems to exist not a shred of information relating to the lodge anywhere. It seems it shall remain as mysterious and enigmatic as it appears.










































To see more photos have wander over to my flickr set - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622998500921/detail/


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 3, 2010)

OOOOHHH, yeah!!!!! Loving this.


----------



## Obi Wan (Jan 3, 2010)

Seahorse said:


> OOOOHHH, yeah!!!!! Loving this.



Why thank you! I was amazed at what was left behind in the place to be honest, especially the range.


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 3, 2010)

Obi Wan said:


> Why thank you! I was amazed at what was left behind in the place to be honest, especially the range.



'tis no secret that I love old farms. And I once was amazed too at ranges getting left behind. Until I found my 20th. Then the novelty started to wear off.


----------



## Mole Man (Jan 3, 2010)

Very nice place there, I would so love to have the money to purchase a place like that and do it up to live in.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, this is great! Stunning pics too...love the blue fireplace.


----------



## trencheel303 (Jan 3, 2010)

And here was me thinking Wharfedale made tellies!


----------



## pollen101 (Jan 4, 2010)

when can I move in, what a great find,stunning!

Obi wan,the force was definately strong in you that day!!!!!!


----------



## Obi Wan (Jan 4, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Oh, this is great! Stunning pics too...love the blue fireplace.



Yeah it was in really good condition too. The room around it had given way to dereliction and decay yet the blue fireplace had withstood the test of time and remained uncannily pristine.


----------



## Obi Wan (Jan 4, 2010)

Mole Man said:


> Very nice place there, I would so love to have the money to purchase a place like that and do it up to live in.



Indeed, although you would need some spare change to buy the helicopter that would get you to the shops in this weather.


----------



## havoc (Jan 9, 2010)

Obi Wan said:


> ]



Signs like this are meant for a purpose


----------



## Potter (Jan 10, 2010)

Fantastic! Love that first shot.


----------



## Obi Wan (Jan 10, 2010)

havoc said:


> Signs like this are meant for a purpose



Yeah, not quite figured out what that purpose is yet though.


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 10, 2010)

What sign's that then?


----------



## djrich (Jan 10, 2010)

At a quick glance can anyone else see a dalek in this fireplace?  Also loving those worn stairs in the third pic.


Obi Wan said:


>


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 10, 2010)

djrich said:


> At a quick glance can anyone else see a dalek in this fireplace?



LOL. Exterminate!!! Exterminaaaaaaaaaaate!!!


----------



## Obi Wan (Jan 11, 2010)

djrich said:


> At a quick glance can anyone else see a dalek in this fireplace?  Also loving those worn stairs in the third pic.



LOL, brilliant!! I had not even noticed.


----------

